# Audi D3 S8 - Owner checkin



## BoiseAuctioneer (Oct 8, 2012)

Was forwarded here by many different people, was excited to see the detailed model breakdown forumn index then only to find the D3 section has 5 posts...... Tons of information on here I hope to be able to use to pioneer some mods on the S8. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## SakPase (Sep 6, 2013)

damn good looking car man. hope to see some cool stuff


----------

